
Apache Foundation Announces Airflow as a Top-Level Project - krostel
http://globenewswire.com/news-release/2019/01/08/1681851/0/en/The-Apache-Software-Foundation-Announces-Apache-Airflow-as-a-Top-Level-Project.html
======
mbonzo
Does anyone have thoughts on how Airflow compares with Kubeflow's Argo?

